# Directv Spot Beam Map



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Those of you that have Directv Local might find link this useful when traveling.

http://www.scottandmichelle.net/scott/dtv.html


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Very interesting to see the spot beam pattern. Also, both Dish Net and Direct TV are now running the local TV station transponders at minimum power in order to prevent viewing outside of the local area.









Walter


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

hyewalt34 said:


> Very interesting to see the spot beam pattern. Also, both Dish Net and Direct TV are now running the local TV station transponders at minimum power in order to prevent viewing outside of the local area.


This has to do with squeezing in as many spots as possible into the licensed frequencies on the satellite. The more tight spot beams, the more cities can be covered with local channels.  The more cities that can be covered with an existing (expensive) satellite the more profit that can be made.

Besides, current Federal law prohibits viewing locals outside the area covered by the off-the-air broadcast of the local ... so why should the satellite company bother to broadcast the local station outside that area anyway?

If you want to talk conspiracy, how about looking at the roadblocks the cable-TV industry has had Congress put in place against the satellite industry. This is clearly NOT a level playing field, with the cable industry having the advantage.

Ed


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> If you want to talk conspiracy, how about looking at the roadblocks the cable-TV industry has had Congress put in place against the satellite industry. This is clearly NOT a level playing field, with the cable industry having the advantage.


I couldn't agree more Ed. I live in CT, but can't get the CT local channels, because the FCC, or DirecTV, or both, tell me I'm in the NY market area. When I had cable, the cable company provided me with both the NY locals, and the CT locals. That is the only thing I miss about CATV. I think the Cable industry needs to be examined. Why is it I can purchase my electricity from anyone, my telephone service from anyone, but I have to buy CATV from Comcast.

My wife and I got tired of the monthly increases in our rates, so we switched to DirecTV, and with the exception of not getting the local channels, I don't regret it one bit.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool, Kyoutbacker!









Thanks for posting it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

